
37signals Finally Launches Highrise - python_kiss
http://mashable.com/2007/03/19/highrise/
======
floozyspeak
they did away with a-typical quicktime videos to explain the thing this time
around, now its follow the GREEN arrow... i dunno if i like that, though it
does appear simpler in my head vs a movie telling me how to use the app

looks like a good product, i could see using it for work, but like anything, i
tend to be alone in that catagory at times, i'm still trying to get co-workers
to see the light on social networks and heck photo-sharing..

